# 188 diesel assembly



## PB339 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a 188 diesel engine to reassemble. Can someone tell me the correct orientation for the pistons and rods? Are the arrows forward on the pistons?
Numbers on rods? thanks.

PB


----------



## dwloop (Jul 19, 2011)

PB,

My service manual does say anything about arrows, but does state that if the rods are numbered, the number should face the camshaft. This is almost universal in the auto world...

I would assume the arrows would point forward but am not certain on the 188 Case.

HTH
Dave


----------

